# Brian Enos



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Hey guys, I have a question. 

Well first, I looked online at barnesandnoble.com for Brian Enos's book "Practical Shooting". I've heard that you can still buy that book from his website. Does anyone know if you can still buy his book on his website?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Not to be an A-Hole but..........


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

yea, I'll make sure and remember that next time...


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Method said:


> yea, I'll make sure and remember that next time...


Did you find it? Post it and share. I never heard of the book since I'm new to this. I'm glad you asked the question. I'm very interested in a book like that.



Thor said:


> Not to be an A-Hole but..........


If everyone followed your advice, this forum would have no purpose and would no longer exist.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

*Brian*

I don't know, maby try Brian's Forums . com?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

http://www.brianenos.com/


----------

